# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  kindle app for linux

## unisol

Can anyone tell me why there is no kindle app for linux?

----------


## oldos2er

That's a question for Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_...x1TUSLPU853D0G

----------


## unisol

I already emailed them, and heard nothing.You would think with Amazon being integerated into ubuntu's search, you would expect to see a kindle app. Thats what I would think.

----------


## bantuvez

Kindle Cloud Reader is not good for you? (read.amazon.com)

----------


## unisol

Thank you. I'll give it a try.

----------


## gvorik

There's always Calibre. it works very well for me and it's in the repo.

--Regards

----------


## dom134

I would definitely recommend Calibre as well: so much more control over your ebooks.  Download from the site at:
http://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux

----------


## gordintoronto

See post 3 of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913348

----------


## kumoshk

Winetricks should have the Windows Kindle App functional with Ubuntu. However, the Kindle Cloud Reader is probably a whole lot better. You can read books offline with the Kindle Cloud Reader. However, don't bother downloading your whole library, if you have a ton of books. There is a limit (and I'm not talking about the 50MB limit).

But, to answer your question, the Kindle Cloud Reader kind of is a Linux version. However, it does require a web browser.

----------


## Hodine

The one thing I don't see mentioned here is that the Cloud Reader doesn't allow one to read their magazine subscriptions. There really needs to be an app for Linux. I'm currently without my Kindle due to it being replaced, but I still want to read my magazines while I wait.

----------


## gordintoronto

See post 3 of this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913348

----------


## hairless

Most Kindle books will not work in Calibre because they are DRM protected. 
Hairless

----------


## imperialwarlords1

Kindle does now work with Xubuntu and Wine 1.6

----------


## Tom_Carr

Is there a cloud reader for ibooks?

----------


## punkboy22

like said before by oldos2er im sure if Amazon gets enough complaints they will have someone program it for linux

----------


## buzzingrobot

Complaints or no, pretty sure Amazon isn't going to do a Linux Kindle app unless their developers have nothing more profitable to support.

----------


## rileyrg2

because they dont see Linux as a large enough audience. There are apps for Linux based HW like tablets of course. You can also use their web reader on Linux inside your web browser - gives you local cache etc too.

----------


## wynand3

Seem to be working okay with Wine.

----------


## den2042

I agree, it is a weird that amazon don't have linux app. As a workaround you can use read.amazon.com offline. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custom...deId=201255020

----------


## jerry58

I found a work-around...sort of. You can read online from their cloud reader in your web browser. The link is https://read.amazon.com/

----------


## Jordan_Roberts

Amazon is a terrible, terrible choice. You can get just about every ebook in a DRM-free format now, and you should. You will be able to read them on any device and you will never lose them (provided you make the common-sense multiple backups, of course).
This site lists various stores where you can buy them.

----------


## hariprasad2

No, it is slow in my case and it has limited funtionality. In comparison of .PDF for example.

----------


## smith18

It is a better or for worse, the most downloaded eBooks are kindle books.  And let’s face it, Amazon has made it pretty attractive for both readers and writers to use the kindle format tons of free books, a nicely laid out e-store, promotional deals for authors, and an easy-to-upload-your-book interface for the writers among us

----------


## QIII

Let's let this sleep.

----------

